# Boiled eggs for tortoise.?



## tygoh (Mar 2, 2012)

I was wondering if boiled eggs can be considered as sparing diet. Its not an argument point but will be great if some have better experience in trying so. To some extent, it sounds like the boiled egg's shell contain high calcium carbonate for tortoise shell growth and the inside egg white and yolk is high protein for tortoise body growth. 

By the way, the boiled eggs' mentioned is referring to chicken egg.


----------



## Merlin M (Mar 2, 2012)

I would worry about them being a little high in protein...


----------



## dmmj (Mar 2, 2012)

Egg would be good for a red foot, but for others not a good choice, as for the egg shell itself it can be used and many do I would personally grind it up into a fine powder though and then sprinkle it on your tortoise's food.


----------



## ada caro (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree with dmmj, just for fed foots.


----------



## Lunartwist (Mar 2, 2012)

My redfoot (and box turtle) LOVE hard-boiled eggs.

However it gave my redfoot diarrhea. 

So no more hard-boiled eggs for them. Somehow they can stomach scrambled though. They eat scrambled with no problem! o__o

If your tortoises get a bite of hard-boiled egg, its not going to kill them, obviously. Just if they're not omnivores like redfoots and yellowfoots, its much too high in protein to be given as a treat. Why not try something else?

How about romaine lettuce? Or banana? Those are my redfoot's favorite treats, so once a month or two she gets them. Even though she gets a higher fruit content in her diet, there's just something about banana that with make her RUSH from one side of the tank to the other to get it. Bananas are like crack to her!


----------

